# Hold back strap question



## CaliforniaDreaming

ThunderingHooves said:


> When I bought my harness it didn't come with a hold back strap, I think that's the right name for the strap that attaches from the breeching to the cart. I'm just been using some rope for now, but I'm going to braid one from paracord. I was wondering how long should they be? Also how do you properly attach them to a cart? I came across this picture online, but I don't quite understand how they did it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Picture:



PM me with your address. I have a set of spare leather holdback straps (they go neither with my ComfyFit biothane harness nor my Liberty nylon harness -- each of which have their own set of holdbacks anyway). You can have them. I'll even pay shipping.

I use the alligator snap on my holdback straps. I loop them through the snap, and then through the footman's loop, wrap a few times around the shaft and then back to the buckle. The alligator snap clips to the ring on the breeching so I can actually leave my holdbacks on the cart and just snap the snap back onto the ring every time I drive (although now and then I undo the holdbacks and refasten them)


----------



## churumbeque

Maybe you could post a picture of your horse harnessed. I have seen some put on incorrectly so it would be nice to double check for you


----------



## greentree

They went through the footmans loop, wrapped twice, then threaded the strap through the three loops, and then buckled it. I don't have one herE to measure, but it depends on what size your harness is...mine are cob size. 

Paracord is not a bad idea....leave them on the cart and use snaps to hook them to your breeching. With the exception of my show harness, I have a pair of holdbacks on every carriage.


----------



## Saddlebag

The footmans loops were in the wrong place for my arab. I discovered that once the wraps were done and tightened there was no way on earth I could get it to budge on the smooth metal. The wrapping of leather really locks it on.


----------



## greentree

We always have to move the loops forward on the shaft.....


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

greentree said:


> We always have to move the loops forward on the shaft.....


I have never understood this. I think I have bought one cart where they were properly placed and most of my equipment was bought used.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Here are a few photos that might help. Don't use anything home made for holdback straps, if it fails you are in a world of trouble! Thank you to LHP.

Make sure you never get the traces in the wraps around the shafts. Pay particular attention to photo #2, 4, 7, 10.

*One wrap around the shafts.*









































*Two wraps around the shafts.*


























*Three wraps around the shafts.*


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

:thumbsup: Great pictures, Taffy

Holdback straps are in the mail and on their way.


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Thank you everyone for your reply.

@Taffy Clayton 
Thank you for the pictures. They're perfect to show how to attach them. Which wraps tends to be better one, two, or three? Or does that come down to personal preference? 

@CalidoniaDreaming
Thank you so much for send those to me. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

It depends on how long or short your straps are, and where your footman's loops are. 
Some vehicles I wrap once some I wrap three times. I could also wrap differently with different harness on the same vehicle.
That is why it is so difficult to get them correct.


----------

